# Local Channels in Erie, PA?



## iacas (Jan 11, 2002)

I live in Erie, PA having lived in a market with local channels for the past three years.

I'd still like to be able to record NBC, ABC, CBS, and FOX. I seem to recall that I could receive local channels for, say, Pittsburgh by putting in a Pittsburgh zip code. Is this still possible? I don't care about local weather - but the four or five shows I record off of network TV each week is important. What I mean is, if I get Pittsburgh's or Cleveland's weather on the local news, that's fine so long as I can get network stations to record some of my shows.

What's the work-around? How can I get this to work? Erie is probably a year or more away from getting its local channels through DirecTV. Any help here is greatly, greatly appreciated. If I have to get another kind of antenna or something, so be it - I just want to be able to easily record my local channels on my TiVo. If I can do so without another antenna, that's even better.

I've done searches (Google and here) and haven't found my answer. Again, any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

As someone who has 'moved', I can say yes. PM me.

What I don't get is why Erie isn't already on locals. Wilkes-Barre is up on locals now and has been for a year but they're smaller than Erie. Erie is the third largest city in PA right now (yeah, I know, the mayor is fighting the census about the Allentown issue) but somehow the Wilkes-Barre DMA is higher than Erie. 

Anyhow, drop me a note. It's painless.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

I PM'd you. 

Father Ted: As a fellow "mover", my hope is that 72.5 is the answer. There needs to be room for about 12 more DMAs to get Erie. By the way, how is Meadeville in the reception/waiver department? I have someone I work with that lives in Cochranton and they qualify for distant nets.


----------



## jamosc (Feb 8, 2002)

I also have a unit that "moved" from Dallas to East Texas and I can tell you that remote viewing of local channels in a different market is definitely possible. Make sure you install the "moved" unit on your own though as a DirecTV arranged install may cause problems and result in you having to receive the Erie offerings for local channels if there are any.


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MattDing _
> *I PM'd you.
> 
> Father Ted: As a fellow "mover", my hope is that 72.5 is the answer. There needs to be room for about 12 more DMAs to get Erie. By the way, how is Meadeville in the reception/waiver department? I have someone I work with that lives in Cochranton and they qualify for distant nets. *


No waivers are possible. Cochranton is in a huge RF hole like Franklin. Meadville is within grade B all the way around.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Franklin is very close to my apartment in Oil City.


----------



## iacas (Jan 11, 2002)

Thank you for your help. I've got it going now.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Congratulations. Watch in good health!:up:


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MattDing _
> *Franklin is very close to my apartment in Oil City.  *


Ah, Oil City. I had a house there on the south side. That was truly a an RF pit. I just noticed the other day that they must have repealed the city ordinance about satellite dishes being visible from the street. There were certainly enough of them visible on 1st St.


----------



## kramerboy (Jul 13, 2001)

Resurrecting this thread to ask some advice. 

I'm trying to set up my Dad in Erie (Millcreek Township). He is already a Directv subscriber. 

Can anyone comment on the signal strength for the Cleveland transponders in the area (4, 12 and 20 I believe)? I want to get him set up with either Cleveland or Pittsburgh, but Cleveland is preferable. Feel free to PM me if needed.

Thanks.

kramerboy


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

I PM'd you.


----------



## tony68pa (Jan 9, 2006)

I need to ask the same question is it possible to get Cleveland channels and if so how? I live in Millcreek and dont want to switch to Dish network and would prefer cleveland local news anyway.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## iacas (Jan 11, 2002)

tony68pa said:


> I need to ask the same question is it possible to get Cleveland channels and if so how? I live in Millcreek and dont want to switch to Dish network and would prefer cleveland local news anyway.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


 Short answer: "move" to Cleveland. Keep your billing address the same, but call up with a valid Cleveland address (it'd be dumb to just guess at one) and tell them that's the service location (i.e. where the dish is).


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Back in 1995 I had CBS station out of Erie PA on directv, as part of primetme 24 package. I was CA at the time.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

tony68pa said:


> I need to ask the same question is it possible to get Cleveland channels and if so how? I live in Millcreek and dont want to switch to Dish network and would prefer cleveland local news anyway.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tony


iacas pretty much nailed it. You have to make sure you pick a valid address or at least a valid address range. They will check to make sure the location "could" exist before they will switch you. Also, you will get busted if someone from that exact same address tries to sign up, so make sure you use a valid made up address or you append something to the end, such as Apt. 1D.


----------



## MattDing (Mar 4, 2004)

Edmund said:


> Back in 1995 I had CBS station out of Erie PA on directv, as part of primetme 24 package. I was CA at the time.


WSEE a CBS station out out of Erie. They still provide CBS feed for Primetime 24, I believe.


----------



## PhilaVa (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm about to get DirecTv in my area and lose my cable.

They don't offer locals in my area. I guess I need to figure out how to get the locals first and then how my Tivo will work with Directv and the locals antenna?

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

PhilaVa said:


> I'm about to get DirecTv in my area and lose my cable.
> 
> They don't offer locals in my area. I guess I need to figure out how to get the locals first and then how my Tivo will work with Directv and the locals antenna?
> 
> Thanks.


For an SD DirecTV TiVo, it will only record satellite.

And HR10-250 will get both your locals digital OTA, and whatever it can receive from satellite.

A Series 2 Single tuner will be able to be configured for Analog Antenna and Satellite, but will record only one at a time. A Series 2 DT cannot tune antenna at all.


----------



## mongo31 (Jan 12, 2008)

BUMP****

I'm curious about this. I've just moved from South Carolina (where I had DirecTV service) to Erie and as you all know, there are no locals.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky 777 (Apr 2, 2005)

I sent a PM. Am moving from Pittsburgh to Harrisburg. Been a "Yinzer" my whole life and don't know if I can make it without KDKA.


----------



## mongo31 (Jan 12, 2008)

Bump***


----------

